# Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!



## Schworzi (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Ich habe nun seit dem 01.01.2012 einen Weiher gepachtet. Der nun Fischleere weiher soll natürlich wieder mit Fischen besetzt werden. Da ich auf diesem Gebiet Neuling bin hoff ich ihr Könnt mir Auskunft geben.

Zum Weiher:

Er ist Rund angeordnet ohne Ausbuchtungen und wenig Unterstand möglichlichkeiten. Tiefe ca. 2,30m. Untergrund eher schlammig. Der weiher hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 25 -28 m. Als wasser zulauf dient ein kleiner Bach, der ca. 1000m Überhalb des weihers aus einer Quelle entspringt und als Wasserzulauf dient (sollte genügend Sauerstoff fördern). Der Weiher liegt am Waldrand und ist zu einem 3/4 im Wald, somit hat man im Sommer bis ca. 16.30 Uhr Sonneneinstrahlung, welche im Winter Abnimmt. Wasserpflanzen sind nur 3m² Seerosen vorhanden.

Nun die Frage:

Als Besatz will ich Weißfische, Karpfen, Hecht, Zander, Schleien

Wieviel Platz benötigen Fische eigentlich, da ich natürlich im Sinne der Waidgerechten haltung der Fische Handeln will. 
ggf. meiner Situation würde mich auch intressieren ob ihr denkt das die Wassertemperatur Ausreichen könnte um eine Naturnahe Laichsituation für die Fische herzubringen?

Danke schon mal im Vorab!


----------



## Alexbarkide (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Hallo Schworzi,

nur nichts überstürzen...
Wie verhält es  sich mit der Wassertemperatur?  Ist das Wasser im Sommer warm oder kalt? Danach solltest du den Besatz ausrichten. Schleien bekommt sommerwarmes besser, Forellen vertragen es nicht. Das ist einer der wichtigsten Parameter!
Und Hechte und Zander in so einem kleinen Gewässer zu halten ist auch "suboptimal" 10 Hektar Wasserfläche sollten es da schon sein!!! Beobachte das Wasser und besetze erst im Herbst. Dann weißt du auch, welche Fische dafür geeignet sind.

Alex


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Wie keine Fische im Weiher ?
Als erstes würde ich mir die Frage stellen warum da keine Fische drinnen sind.
Ich kann mir ein solches kaum vorstellen.
Oder meinest Du statt Weiher einen ablassbaren Teich ?

Besatz:
Handel erst wenn Du weißt, warum da keine Fische drinnen sind.
Die Größe ist ja nicht riesig, für Hecht und Zander gemeinsam viel zu klein.
Wenn es Dier um naturnähe geht, könntest du Raubfische setzen, dann aber brauchst Du nicht auf viele Schleien oder andere Fische zu hoffen, dieses werden die Räuber nicht dulden, wer sich nicht verstecken kann ist reif.
Sie sollen ja den Fischbestand gering/gesund halten.
Denn das ist Ihre Aufgabe in einem Naturnahem Weiher.
Hechte schließen aber Forellen aus.

Ich denke dier ist aber eher an einem Angelteich gelegen.
Hecht und Zander solltest du dann vergessen.
Wenn Räuber, dann eher Aal, Quappe, Barsch (Forelle wenn das Wasser es zu läßt)
Rotfedern, Moderlischen einige Schleien und Karpfen ende.
Willst Du noch gutes tun, Muscheln, Bitterlinge, Karauschen, Gründlinge und Krebse.(Edelkrebse wenn möglich, wenn bei Euch die Krebspest ist dann Andere)
Rotaugen und alles weiter würde ich nicht besetzen.


----------



## indefischer (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Hallo Bernd,



> (Edelkrebse wenn möglich, wenn bei Euch die Krebspest ist dann Andere)



Was meinst du mit "Andere"?


----------



## wertzu (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Die amerikanischen Krebse, die sind resistent gegen Krebspest aber eben keine einheimischen....


----------



## feko (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Deswegen sollte man außer Stein und Edelkrebs keine weiteren besetzen!
Wenn die Krebspest bei ihm sein sollte,muß mans hinnehmen,
aber in so nem Gewässer,laut seiner Beschreibung kann ich mir es nicht vorstellen.
Aal´und quappe + Krebs geht in so nem kleingewässer niemals.
Wie gesagt,das wichtigste sind die Wasserparameter,dann kann man sich über weiteren Besatz gedanken machen.
Wenn der Teich von ner Quelle gespeißt wird geh ich ma davon aus das das Wasser recht frisch ist.
WAs waren vorher für Fische drinne?
Kleinfisch kann man ruhig vorher schon mal besetzen-elritzen zB
vg


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Stimmt schon mit den Krebsen.
Wenn es darum geht sie zu nutzen, keine Aale und Quappen.
Wenn sie aber nur nebenbei Futter für Fische sein sollen und eine Bereicherung für den Nutzer, sehe ich das Problem weniger.
Schmecken tun alle Arten.
Selbst Besatzfische oder eine nicht ganz trockende Wathose können die Krebspest verbreiten.
Wenn so wie bei uns, keine heimischen mehr vorkommen sollten und nur Amis die Umgebung bevölkern mußt Du selbst entscheiden was richtig ist.

@feko
Elritzen ?
Sind Elritzen nicht Kiesleicher ?


----------



## indefischer (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Hallo Bernd,
auch wenn du jetzt nicht direkt geantwortet hast, vermute ich das du amerikanische Krebsarten meinst. 


Ich glaube nicht, dass die Entscheidung was "richtig" ist der fragende User treffen kann und sollte. Ich kenne zwar nicht die Fischereigesetze in Bayern, aber selbst wenn der Besatz mit solchen Tieren, wie hier in NRW, nicht unter Strafe steht, würde ich ganz klar davon absehen. Die Auswirkungen dieser Tierart können je nach Gewässer enorm sein und sind weder in fischereilischer noch ökologischer Hinsicht wünschenswert. Dabei geht es nicht nur um Krebspest und die Gefährdung heimischer Krebsarten. Solche Tipps wie dieser sind höchst fragwürdig und basieren wieder nur auf einer rein nutzungsorientierten Perspektive und gehen zu Lasten von Gewässern und heimischen Lebensgemeinschaften.


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*



indefischer schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> auch wenn du jetzt nicht direkt geantwortet hast, vermute ich das du amerikanische Krebsarten meinst.
> 
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Entscheidung was "richtig" ist der fragende User treffen kann und sollte. Ich kenne zwar nicht die Fischereigesetze in Bayern, aber selbst wenn der Besatz mit solchen Tieren, wie hier in NRW, nicht unter Strafe steht, würde ich ganz klar davon absehen. Die Auswirkungen dieser Tierart können je nach Gewässer enorm sein und sind weder in fischereilischer noch ökologischer Hinsicht wünschenswert. Dabei geht es nicht nur um Krebspest und die Gefährdung heimischer Krebsarten. Solche Tipps wie dieser sind höchst fragwürdig und basieren wieder nur auf einer rein nutzungsorientierten Perspektive und gehen zu Lasten von Gewässern und heimischen Lebensgemeinschaften.


 
Du hast völlig recht, wenn es um die Krebspest geht.

Ich denke aber auch, das diese Arten eine Nische besetzen die nun "leider" frei ist.
Die Zeiten lassen sich nicht zurückdrehen.
Der Krebs als solches ist aber immer eine Bereicherung.
Als Kind kannte ich Krebse nicht, heute besiedeln die Amis fast alle Gewässer bei uns.
Nachteile kenne ich nicht. |kopfkrat
Selbst die Hechte sind teilweise voller Krebse.
Kennst Du weitere Nachteile ?


----------



## Schworzi (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

@ Alexbarkide: 

Wassertemperatur der Oberfläche ist im Juni bei ca. 22 Grad (Lt. Aussage Vorbesitzer)

@ Bernd2000: 

Ja ich Spreche hier von einem Teich (bei uns Umgangssprachlich Weiher gennant "wenn auch Falsch ist aber so") 

Der Teich wurde vom Vorbesitzer abgelassen und die Fische entnommen, da es seine sind.

@ Feko: Ich half meinem Vorbesitzer beim Ablassen des Teiches und habe seinen Bestand gesehen. Drin waren:

- Etliche Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Lauben
- ca. 20 Spiegel Karpfen + 5 Schuppis + 1 Graskarpfen alle so mit 50cm
- 2 Hechte mit ca 70 cm
- 2 Zander ca. 45 cm
-1 Waller ca. 35 cm
- ca. 30 Schleien mit 25 - 35 cm
1 Goldfisch mit ca. 25 cm
12 Krebse

Er nahm alles mit in seinem neuen Weiher.

Er hatte nach eigener Aussage nie Probleme mit dem Wasser, PH Wert immer bei 7, ab und an 6,5 oder 7,5 aber sonst immer im Guten bereich. Höchste Wassertemperatur im Sommer war bei 25 Grad. Fische hatten keine Krankheiten

@ All:

Danke erstmal wür die guten Tipps die ich bisjetzt erhalten habe:m. Aber Thematik noch nicht ganz geklärt#d:

Da ich nun weiß das ich auf meine Geliebten Räuber verzichten Sollte, wird es sich um einen Friedfischteich handeln. Somit wird sich der kommende Besatz auf:

Karpfen, Brachsen, Lauben, Schleien, Rotfeder, Rotaugen richten.

Zur Blutegelbekämpfung ein paar Barsche und evtl. 1 Hecht als "Krankheitspolizei"

( Wenn ich euch so richtig verstanden habe#c)

ABER: Wie Stark soll der Besatz ausfallen? Gibt es eine Faustregel wieviel Platz so ein Karpfen braucht? usw.

Denn Übersatz in dem Teich fördert nach dem ich ja den Angelschein letztes jahr gemacht hab, das Kippen des Wassers....


----------



## feko (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Bleibt zu hoffen das die amis vill irgendwann wieder verschwinden...
und ein schritt dazu ist es diese mögichst aus gewässern zu verbannen

Die elritze heftet ihre eier auch an Steinen usw ab.
Wie gesagt,die Temp wäre gut und was für Arten vorher sich dort gut gehalten haben.
Für einen normalen Hechtbestand ist der Teich zu klein-
auch wenn sich ein einzeltir sich dort sichr gut halten kann
Wir reden hier von einem Kleinstgewässer.
Da ich annehme,das der Teich beschattet ust*waldrand*,einen zulauf per bach und quelle besitzt ist dies nur so vom Erzählen her eher ein kleiner Salmonidenteich um eine relativ geringe Anzahl von Forellen zuverlässig groß zu kriegen.
Wie gesagt,sind nur Annahmen #h

vg


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

10 - 15 K2 sollten reichen.
Bei dem Rest ist weniger oft mehr.

10 Rotfedern reichen oft den Teich nach 2 Jahren zu bevölkern.
Schleie na ja einige, die laichen ebenfalls ab.

Rotaugen und Brachsen werden sich gut vermehren.
Dann aber werden die Schleien eben zurückstehen, darum hatte ich sie bewußt nicht aufgeführt

Lass es mit den Krebsen, da sind noch welche denke ich.
Erstaunlich wenig, was dein Vorbesitzer neben den Karpfen hatte.


----------



## Gardenfly (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

@Schworzi
wenn ich die Ergebnisse deines Vorbesitzer sehe kann ich mir ein gewisses Bild machen. Ich würde mir einen Räuber aussuchen und dementsprechend besetzen: bei Zander- Karpfen dazu (wegen der Wassertrübung), soll der Hecht bevorzugt werden Schleie und Karausche als Grundfische.
Wichtig ist nur: das genug Futterfisch vorhanden ist, bei Hecht ist es recht einfach : Weissfische,Schleien und Karauschen ablaichen lassen und vorgestreckte Hechtbrut besetzen, die fressen die Brut und nicht gleich die Elter.
Bei Zander währe das verfahren das gleiche, nur benötigt der mehr Futter und wächst deutlich langsamer -da werden viele ungeduldig und besetzen größere Zander die aber bis 90% Transportverlust haben.


----------



## feko (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Also,meiner Meinung nach ist der Teich für Zander zu klein


----------



## feko (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Also Leute
Der teich hat ca 500 m²
Von was sollen sich die Fische bei der Besatzmenge:
15 Spieglern oder Schuppis
20 Schleien
5 - 8 Hechte ( fangfähig )
ca 40 - 60 Aale
ca 100-150 Rotfedern 

ernähren??
In dem Teich gibt es soweit ich in erinnerung habe kaum Unterstände.
Der Raubfischbesatz ist viel zu hoch angesetzt.
Wenn er ein gut funktionierendes Gewässer haben möchte,soll er doch bitte erstmal Wasserpflanzen ansetzen,
Unterstände wie Totholz schaffen,dann klappts auch mit ein paar Hechten.
Aber das ist alles zukunftsmusik-es ist noch net mal ein Friedfischbestand vorhanden.
Bei 60 AAlen wirds net lange dauern da ist ein Teil verhungert und weil der andere Teil dem Hungertod entgehen will auf irgend ne feuchte wiese abgewandert.
Und zu den Karpfen und Schleien-am besten ist man besetzt eine Art-in dem kleinen Teich werden die Schleien unter den Karpfen keine Freude haben.
Naja,was solls,soll jeder machen wie er meint-nur man muß sich im klaren sein,wir haben hier keinen Baggersee


----------



## feko (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Meine Vorstellung wäre.
Unterstände schaffen,Wasserpflanzen.
Nicht zu viele Arten besetzen.
Anfangen würde ich mit Rotfedern und Schleien,dann noch Karauschen.
Wenn man dann nach 2-3 Jahren gesehen hat wie sich das Gewässer entwickelt,gilt es Hechte zu besetzen.#
Brut ist da sicherlich nicht die falsche wahl-die überschüssigen Hechte dezimieren sich auf die ,den Unterständen entsprechendem Platzangebot auf die optimale Anzahl.
Also,er möchte Räuber,dann müssen erstmal die Grundlagen geschaffen werden.
Bei einem Hechtbestand würde ich auf Karpfen in dem Gewässer verzichten,und wenn nur in ganz geringer Anzahl.
Aber wie gesagt,ist nur meine Meinung-und andere haben sicher auch berechtigte Vorstellungen.
vg


----------



## Nordsee (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Ich selber besitze ein Gewässer mit sehr ähnlichen Bedingungen. Zander würde ich nicht einsetzen: 1. zu flach 2. kein steiniger Untergrund 3. Es können ja Hechte rein
Ich würde einige Weißfische einsetzen. Dazu noch Schleien und ein paar Karpfen (15-20 Karpfen ca. 30-40 cm).
Was du auf jeden Fall machen kannst sind Barsche. Die habe ich auch und die bereiten mir viel Freude.
Dazu würde ich 2-3 Hechte (30 cm)  oder 4-5 ( 15-30 cm) einsetzen. Außerdem solltest du nicht auf Barsch oder Hechte für die ersten 1-2 Jahre angeln, da die kleinen Fische sonst Schaden erleiden. Dazu kannst du noch kleinere Fische setzen 

Generell lege ich dir Nahe erst generell nach 1-2 Jahren angeln zu gehhen und auch da würde ich dies nicht zu oft machen. 

Dann wirst du nach einiger Zeit einen schönen Teich aufgebaut haben , viel Glück!

Forellen emphele ich wirklich ncicht. Das Wasser ist wahrscheinlich zu dreckig und Sauerstoff arm.


----------



## Sneep (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Hallo,

mit 25 Grad ist das Gewässer deutlich Sommerwarm.

Salmoniden scheiden da aus, die vertragen solche Temperaturen nicht.

Als Arten passen Karpfen Brassen Rotaugen Zander bei einem trüben Wasser ohne Pflanzen.

Oder Hechte Schleien Karauschen und Rotfedern bei klarem Wasser mit Unterwasserpflanzen.

Da muss man sich entscheiden. 

Mit dem Besatz kann man jetzt noch den Charakter des Gewässers bestimmen. Setzt man jetzt Karpfen und Brassen, war es das mit den Pflanzen und der See trübt ein. 
Die Elritze kann sich in dem geschilderten Gewässer nicht vermehren.
Die anderen Arten sollten sich aber vermehren, dazu sind aber Wasserpflanzen oder Weidenwurzeln erforderlich.

Was die Krebse betrifft, so kann ich Indefischer nur zustimmen. Es gibt gute Gründe, nicht mit amerikanischen Krebsen zu besetzen. Zwar mag in dem Weiher der Edelkrebsbestand erloschen sein, das muss aber nicht für das benachbarte Gewässer gelten. Die alten Männchen wandern dann im Herbst auf der Suche nach Weibchen und neuen Revieren große Strecken über Land und verbreiten die Krebspest weiter.

SNEEp


----------



## feko (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Hälst du die Teichgröße für Zander wirklich in ordnung sneep?
Er hat einen durchmesser von 25-28 m


----------



## wallerdave (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Hey feko,

ich habe das mit meinem Teich beschrieben das er eine Vorstellung bekommt was ich in meinem Teich mit einer Größe von ca 2400qm besetzt habe.
sagte oder wollte ja nicht sagen das er das auch machen soll, ( obwohl ich das so geschrieben habe tut mir leid ),
ich meine mein Beitrag sollte nur mal als maß dienen, der orientierung.#d


----------



## feko (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Is doch kein Thema 
Hatte leider auch am Anfang überlesen das der Teich - 25 grad C warm wird-is mir auch viel später aufgefallen.
Aber das ist ja geklärt.
Wie sneep schon sagte-es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten-
Die trübe variante mit zander,brasse und Karpfen würde ich persönlich aber ausschließen-eben wegen der Größe.
Aber mal sehen ,vill gibts da auch andere Meinungen.
vg


----------



## Sneep (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*



feko schrieb:


> Hälst du die Teichgröße für Zander wirklich in ordnung sneep?
> Er hat einen durchmesser von 25-28 m



Hallo feko,

Ich habe den Zander aufgeführt, um die einzelnen Fischarten den Gewässertypen Hecht-Schleie-See und Brassensee zuzuordnen.

Ich halte das Gewässer auch zu klein für Zander. Dann habe ich beim Brassen-Typ aber keinen passenden Raubfisch. Barsch und Waller wird ja wohl niemand ernstlich in Betracht ziehen. 

Noch ein Grund das Gewässer zum Hecht-Schleie-Typ zu entwickeln. Dazu darf aber auf keinen Fall Karpfen oder Brassen besetzt werden.

Was die Elritzen betrifft, so macht ihnen die Sommertemperatur wenig aus. Wie alle Cypriniden sind Elritzen Wärme liebende Fische. Das Problem ist das fehlende Laichsubstat, da hilft ein Stein im Schlamm auch nicht weiter.

SNEEp


----------



## lausi97 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Was mich bei der ganzen sache stutzig macht,ist das der Teich so warm wird.Nach ca.1000m aus der Quelle,dreiviertel im Wald gelegen und dann so warm|kopfkrat,da passt was nich.
@te 
sicher das da nur schlam ist?Würd mal reinsteigen,evtl brauch man den nur mal richtig sauber machen!

#hlausi


----------



## wallerdave (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Wunderschönen guten Tag Leute,

habe mal einen Kumpel gefragt der ebenfalls ein kleinst gewässer ( mit ca 650 qum ) besitzt und habe ihn gefragt was er besetzt hat.

Also: wie folgt
Barsch, Karausche,Schleie,Rotfedern, 2 - 3 Hechte ca 20 - 30cm, und ca 10 - 15 Aale 30 - 45 cm.

mehr sagte er würde er auf keinen fall besetzen und er würde auch 1 - 2 Jahre an dem Teich nicht angeln damit sich die Fauna und Flora erstmal entwickeln kann.|bla:


----------



## feko (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

@ Wallerdave
Barsch würde ich außenvorlassen wegen verbuttungsgefahr,desweiteren, sind es erstmal zuviele,hat schleien und rotfedernbrut kaum noch eine chance.
Vor allem wäre eine ausgeprägte Flora wichtig,daamit möglichst viele Hechte einen Lebensraum finden
@ lausi
Wundert mich auch,deswegen dachte ich auch erst ist der typische salmonidenteich.
Aber ein Thermometer kann wohl jeder ablesen


----------



## wallerdave (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Abend,

feko ich habe mich nochmal bei einem Fischwirt erkundigt,
der sagte mir bei einem Teichlein mit 500qm und einer Sommertemperatur von - 25C würde er folgendes machen:

Seerosen pflanzen ( zwar nicht viel aber ein paar )
Unterstände schaffen ( Totholz, Große Steine, etc )

er würde dann mit folgendem Besatz anfangen: 
Rotaugen,Rotfedern,Karauschen,Schleien.

Später Zander, es gab zwar hier meinungen die durchaus berechtigt sind, aber er sagt mir das es seiner meinung nach sinnvoller wäre mit Zander oder Zwergwelsen zu besetzen, als mit Hechten oder Barschen.
Raubfische aber in geringer Anzahl.
Er meinte 2 - 3 Zander oder Zwergwelse hätten schon Platz.

( Zwergwels verstehe ich zwar nicht aber jeder hat eine Meinung auch wenn ich sie nicht teile, kann natürlich auch Geld macherei sein, möchte mich aber nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen, und was falsches über Leute sagen.)#c


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Ich würde pragmatischer vorgehen :

Im ersten Jahr allerlei Kleinstfische und Muscheln besetzen - alle was irgendwie eventuell passen könnte - die, welche am besten zu dem Gewässer passen werden sich durchsetzen.

Im 2.ten Jahr dann einige Schleien und Karauschen.

Im 3.ten Jahr dann mal weiter sehen


----------



## feko (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*



wallerdave schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> feko ich habe mich nochmal bei einem Fischwirt erkundigt,
> der sagte mir bei einem Teichlein mit 500qm und einer Sommertemperatur von - 25C würde er folgendes machen:
> ...


 
Lies dir nochmal das durch das sneep geschrieben hat.
Zwergwelse ist schonmal ganz schlecht,da ein neozoen.

Sowas sollte ein guter Fischwirt ablehnen!
Wie gesagt,für Zander ist der Teich nicht sehr Artgerecht,da zu klein.Vermutlich auch zu klar,oder ist der Teich stark eurtophiert?
Rotfedern,Karauschen,Schleien und später Hechte scheint optimal zu sein.
Auf Rotaugen würde ich auch verzichten.
Was die Hechte betrifft-die werden sich vermehren-
Die nächsten Jahre sinnig besetzt,und du hast ewig Freude dran.
Der Besatz ist so aufgebaut,das du nur sich reproduzierende Arten hast,die dir Jahr führ Jahr bei einer geringen Entnahme auch so manche Mahlzeit geben.Und das auf Dauer.
Ein Biotop halt und keine Fischbrühe.


und das mit den Zwergwelsen.....#d echt n toller tipp
Egal was du tust,die Entscheidung liegt bei dir,
ich sage nur gut Ding will weile haben.
Und du wirst so sicherlich auch viel über biologische Zusammenhänge lernen.
Wenn du irgendwelche Fische keinkippst,hast du ein Gewässer wie sie leider fast allgegenwärtig sind.


----------



## feko (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

So,noch eines.Diese Fische sind alle auf Kleinstgewässer angepaßt.
Besser gehts doch nicht.
Mehr habe ich auch nicht dazu zu sagen
vg


----------



## wallerdave (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*



feko schrieb:


> Lies dir nochmal das durch das sneep geschrieben hat.
> Zwergwelse ist schonmal ganz schlecht,da ein neozoen.
> 
> Sowas sollte ein guter Fischwirt ablehnen!
> ...


 


so feko,

hättest du dir meinen letzten beitrag genau durchgelesen hättest du gesehen dass ich geschrieben habe das ich die meinung von dem Kerl nicht teile, ich hatte diesen Beitrag nur reingeschrieben weil mir dieser depp von Fischwirt so in Mist erzählt hat. Ich wollte damit zeigen dass man beim kauf von Fisch oder wenn mann sich erkundigt saumäßig aufpassen muss was mann tut, das einen die Leute nicht irgendwelche s........e andrehen vorsichtig vormuliert. ( Administratoren tut mir leid ging nicht anders )
Mit dem Zander hieß es da in dem Lehrgang ( Fischerprüfung ) nicht ich zitiere aus dem Buch: Ein Zandersee sollte flach,trüb und nährstoffreich sein. Ob das in dem See Artgerecht ist darüber lässt sich streiten bzw Diskutieren, aber ich gebe dir RECHT lieber etwas bedacht besetzt als schon wieder, naja ich sage es mal so schon wieder so ein Fischpuff.#q


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Hallo Schorzi,

ich hoffe Du hast noch Lust zu folgen.
Also im Grunde sind sich fast alle einig.

Die Kernaussage ist doch, weniger ist mehr.
Karpfen kannst du setzen, aber die trüben das Wasser und in der Folge bekommst Du kaum noch Wasserpflanzen.
Wasserpflanzen bedeuten aber eine bessere und gleichmäßigere Sauerstoffversorgung, gleichzeitig gilt das auch für die Nahrung im Gewässer.
Ob aber ein Verzicht auf Karpfen auch Wasserpflanzen bedeutet, ist nicht sicher.
Bei Rotfedern und Schleien sind ja alle einer Meinung, aber anders als Rotaugen sind R.Federn weniger am Grund und fressen auch Wasserpflanzen.
Bedeutet Deine Schleien finden am Grund mehr.
Hecht hält sich mit Sicherheit und wird auch ablaichen, beim Zander wäre ich mir da bei beidem nicht sicher.
Für beide Arten zusammen, ist der Teich einfach zu klein.


Wenn Du die Rotfedern, Moderlischen bis April besetzt, werden Sie wahrscheinlich noch im Frühjahr beginnen zu laichen.
Mit den Raubfischen solltest Du warten bis du Mengen an Kleinfischen sehen kannst. 
Auch mit den Schleien würde ich noch warten, Eier und Kleinfische mögen die auch.
Du brauchst auch keine Mengen zu besetzen, 20 laichreife Rotfedern und ein Eimer Moderlischen reichen, um Deinen Teich auf zu füllen mit Ihrem Nachwuchs.


----------



## feko (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Ach,genau der Schorzi ist ja der Threadersteller.
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und Erfolg mit dem Gewässer.


----------



## wallerdave (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Weiher Übernommen, aber Neuling!*

Gut dass das  auf einer ordentlichen und freundlichen Basis geklärt wurde. Und der Sportsfreund seine Antworten erhalten hat auf die Fragen die er sucht, auch wenn Feko und ich uns nicht ganz einig waren, aber Schwamm drüber.


----------

